# camping recipe not food related



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

I just took this off another site. Hope you enjoy it. Thanks NY Silverback.
http://brucec121.websitetoolbox.com/profile/235781


Yesterday at 11:33 AMReply with quote#1 Got this from the RV show directory yesterday here in Syr. Thought it would be a neat thing to share with you all.

Ingredients:
1 Family of four 1 Small stack of outdated newspaper
1 Camper (any size/model) 1 Lg. bag of kindling
1 30'x40' Campsite 3 Bundles of chopped firewood
1 Lake 7 Matches
1 Water Spigot 4 MPH of Breeze
1 Electric Outlet 7 Days of Sunshine 
4 Shade Trees 6 Nights of Moonlight
1 Hammock 7 Gallons of Giggles
1 Campfire Ring


Mix the family of four, the camper and the view of the lake together (reserve other half of lake for later use). Place on the 30'x40' sunlit campsite and roll out to the edges. Add the water spigot and electrical outlet on the backside of the campsite and attach to camper. Place all shade trees as suited to the campsite, spacing two of the trees apart enough to hang the hammock. Attach hammock to the trees assuring that the hammock will not stick to the ground. Place fire ring away from camper, add 1/4 of newspaper (rumpled) in bottom of ring, carefully arrange several pieces of kindling on top of the newspaper. Next, add 1/3 bundle of chopped firewood, then using 1 match (reserve others for the following days), light the newspaper under the wood. Use only 1/2 mph of breeze at lighting, save the rest for future use (kite flying & bathing suit drying). Place entire campsite under 1 day of sunshine (set aside others for remainder of week). Let simmer until evening then cover completely with 1 night of moonlight and sprinkle with a gallon of giggles. Enjoy all of the day and make a new tomorrow using ingredients held in reserve. Use the remaining half of lake for swimming, fishing, canoeing and skipping stones. This is a time tested recipe that millions have enjoyed, so will you.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Thats good. I am ready to try this recipe out!


----------



## arthur (Mar 3, 2010)

Thats a great recipe.Hope to try it out soon.


----------



## andyj1006 (Mar 11, 2010)

thats good i'll post it at work.


----------



## ozcamper (Feb 21, 2010)

That's good. Must try it.


----------



## EdisonCheug (Jul 22, 2010)

Hmmm. looks fairly nice.
considering to have a try!


----------

